# Kugel in Photoshop | Brauche hilfe



## hoctar (10. September 2007)

Hallo ^^
Kann mir einer zeigen wie ich so eine schöne blaue kugel und diese hintergrundsbeleuchtung hinbekomme und diese feden um die kugel  würde es super gerne wissen, oder kann mir einer ein tutorial vorschlagen das mir zeigt wie ich sowas machen kann ^^   würde wirklich sehr dankbar sein für jede hilfe 
Die Kugel:


----------



## Roman-studios (10. September 2007)

Versuchs mit blur und glow plugin und nimm beim färben radial OK ;-) ;-)


----------



## hoctar (10. September 2007)

wo finde ich so ein glow plugin ^^ und gibt es irgendwo ein tut wie ich das plugin einsetzen kann ?


----------



## Leola13 (11. September 2007)

Hai,

dies Tutorial von photoshoptalent sollte dir weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Roman-studios (11. September 2007)

Versuchs auch in Flash 8-9 da gibt es auch glow ,musst einfach unter Filters gehenda gibt es sowas und man braucht kein Plugin dazu.


----------



## hoctar (11. September 2007)

also ich möchte es eigentlich sehr gerne mit photoshop machen  würde schön sein wenn einer mir zeigen könnte wie ungefähr und falls jemand sowas schnell machen kann. hat aber keine lust mir zubeschreiben wie das geht ^^  dann könnte ja der jenige eine psd datei mir schicken ^^  dann könnte ich mir die handlungen anschauen und daraus lernen ^^


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. September 2007)

Hallo.

Zunächst würde ich dich bitten etwas konsequenter auf die Netiquette zu achten - insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank.

Hilft dir das Tutorial von Stefan denn überhaupt nicht weiter? Ich habe dir mal ein paar andere Tutorials zum Thema rausgesucht. Ansonsten einfach mal nach "Glass Orb", "Sphere" o.ä. suchen - da gibt es recht viel. 

http://www.voidix.com/orb.html
http://www.ethicsdesigns.com/tutorial_glass_orb.php
http://www.13dots.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4876
http://www.phong.com/tutorials/sphere/
http://www.phazongraphics.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2394
.
.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## hoctar (11. September 2007)

Aso  Sorry ich habe das von Stafan übersehen  untschuldigung ^^
Und dir vielen vielen dank Philip Kurz für die schönen Tuts  und natürlich auch ein Danke an Stefan
Könnte mir noch einer zeigen wie man die Feden, die ausenherum sind, macht ? Dann wäre alles super ^^


----------



## famuz (12. September 2007)

Grüss Dich,

wenn Du Philip´s tutorials durch hast, solltest Du auf jeden Fall etwas fitter in Sachen Glasskugel sein.

Ansonsten schau dich doch mal auf Seiten wie diesen um, check dieses und jenes Tutorial und geniesse, wie deine PS-fähigkeiten wachsen.

Die meisten Antworten auf Deine PS-fragen liegen nur eine kurze google-Suche  entfernt.

Gruss.


----------

